# Think I'm about to see her for the last time...advice?



## NotDoneYet (Oct 6, 2012)

I've made clear to my wife that if she leaves with the OM, she and I will not remain in contact (she objects to this and wants to remain friends, is very upset about it). She plans to move with him on Thursday, and tonight we're dividing the stuff. No kids, no major assets. So unless some emergency comes up in the next few days, tonight is the last time I'll see my wife. I'd like it to be cordial, not angry or too lovey-dovey (though it will be tough to not swing to extremes). Not looking for miracle solutions because I know they don't exist, just want to hear some stories of how people have handled this situation before.


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought I would be in this same situation, but my stbxw decided to go with her posOM on a weekend trip (which actually started Wed night when I came back from a work trip). 

I was planning on doing the same, being cordial but not exactly nice. Much like your treat a store clerk who you aren't sure if they are trying to screw you on price. 

One thing I'll give my stbxw ... Maybe her not being here was for the best. What difference does it make if this was the last time I ever saw her, or last week when I left?

Maybe, if you can, go ahead and split the stuff so she can just load up, and be gone when she comes to collect it.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Act cool , happy and confident . 

Never show emotion not to mention anger!

Strong characters like a CEO of a big corporation doesn't say much !

They're confident , calm, talk slow , walk slow , doesn't smile or laugh . 

They say only what must be said and not a word more !

Put on the table your conditions and that is it .

If she doesn't accept them, just stand up slowly , shake her hand and with a calm and cold voice say " We have a deal then ". 

And show her the meeting is over !

Good luck and don't lose your coolness ! 

Stay strong no matter what !


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey NDY , how was last night ? Did you two agreed on something ?

Hope you're OK !


----------



## NotDoneYet (Oct 6, 2012)

She said I made her rethink things...I'll have my answer by Thursday. Pray for our marriage please, and thanks for your concern.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

NotDoneYet said:


> She said I made her rethink things...I'll have my answer by Thursday. Pray for our marriage please, and thanks for your concern.



I'll pray for you ! 

BUT

Are you sure on Thursday you'll get the "final" answer or it wouldn't be by Sunday ?

If you went this path, why do you allow her 5 days to make her choice between him and you ? This is BS ! She already made her mind !

You know why she is asking this ? 

It is NOT because she wants the time to make her mind !

It is because she needs TIME for her next move , and that is = HOW TO KEEP YOU as Plan B and not upset/lose you ! 

DON'T BUY IT ! 

NOW or NEVER !


----------

